# calf exercises....outside needs work.



## Johnny Begood (Aug 8, 2006)

Another question about calf development.....

What exercises can i do for my calf's, especially the outer side of the muscle?

..don't have access to a seated calf raise machine.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Aug 8, 2006)

For want to use your bodyweight, u can do stadning one legged calfraises with the front of your foot on a chair or something for a greater range of motion. Other than that, do stadning calf raises with a bb or dbs.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2006)

You cant work a part of the muscle. The shape is genetic.

Standing calve raises, seated calve raises, squats, lunges, step ups. I find most leg exercises with free weights hit them pretty good. Some isolation like the calve raises doesnt hurt either.


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2006)

Johnny Begood said:
			
		

> Another question about calf development.....
> 
> What exercises can i do for my calf's, especially the outer side of the muscle?
> 
> ..don't have access to a seated calf raise machine.


Standing with toes pointed together might hit the lateral head more. 









http://www.meddean.luc.edu/lumen/MedEd/GrossAnatomy/dissector/mml/mmlalpha.htm


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 11, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Standing calve raises, seated calve raises, squats, lunges, step ups. I find most leg exercises with free weights hit them pretty good. Some isolation like the calve raises doesnt hurt either.


AFAIK, leg curls and calf raises are one of the few exercises that really hit the calves. Squats and lunges barely hit the calves.


----------



## TheStuddMuffin (Aug 11, 2006)

Toes pointing together puts forth more emphasis on the outside head. Toes pointing outward puts forth more emphasis on the inside head.

If you are wanting to grow some calves, the training is very overwhelming. Training them will need high workload and intensity. 

The advice is, train with weights. Walk hills on your tiptoes and stretch your calves out. All day walk on your toes. - Best I can give you.


----------

